# Grösse Verändern



## Sniff (17. August 2001)

Hi

Ich suche ein Programm (möglist kostenlos) mit dem man die grösse von Bildern drastisch verändern kann ohne das dieses dabei alzugrosse Qualitätsverluste erleidet.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Flame (19. August 2001)

*du meinst komprimierung?*

da gibbets in meinen augen kein besseres.

bei unserem massenbattle hab ich aus 1,5mb 243kb gemacht.
und es sind soweit ich beurteilen kann, keine qualitätseinbusen zu verzeichnen. 

geht aber halt nur mit jpg. oder du lässt deine besucher ein plugin installieren. kannste auch das lwf format nehmen.
aber wer macht das schon?

alle deteils und das prog gibbets auf:

http://www.luratech.de (4free) 

das prog heißt lura smartcompress

cya


----------

